# Apartment Block, fire safety



## rmelly (24 Mar 2008)

Is there a minimum requirement for fire safety devices for apartment blocks, or would this be driven by the block policy?

My apartment block has 4 floors of 8 apartments each. There is currently 1 extinguisher at end of ground floor, none on 1st floor and one at opposite end of 2nd floor.


----------



## mercman (24 Mar 2008)

You should ask the Management company / Management Agent why there is such a lack of facilities. How old is the block you are  asking about. Common sense should prevail that there should be a high quantity of extinguishers on each floor and at a minimum three of four smoke alarms on each floor. 

How much is the service charge ? Is everybody paying the amount up to date. I am surprised that a Managing Agent that is meant to be doing their job is allowing for such a lack of facilities. 

Sounds like it's time for a change.


----------



## mercman (24 Mar 2008)

Is this development in Dublin or in a country area ???


----------



## rmelly (25 Mar 2008)

Development is ~ 25 years old, in Dublin, management fees are €1,700 p.a. Smoke alarms and buttons to set off alarm seem covered and there is a fire control system but few extinguishers. I'm fairly certain there was one beside me (there is a wall monted hook for one), maybe it's being serviced.


----------



## mercman (25 Mar 2008)

Is there a Management Co. in place. In fact there must be and an Agent as well. This is a vitally important issue for which if I were you, I would be asking some immediate questions. If there is tape covering the buttons for the Fire alarm system,I personally would question it as to whether it is working.


----------



## Guest121 (25 Mar 2008)

rmelly said:


> Is there a minimum requirement for fire safety devices for apartment blocks, or would this be driven by the block policy?
> 
> My apartment block has 4 floors of 8 apartments each. There is currently 1 extinguisher at end of ground floor, none on 1st floor and one at opposite end of 2nd floor.


 
A quick call to "Fire Services" within the Dept of the Environment should tell you.

01 888 2000


----------



## rmelly (25 Mar 2008)

mercman said:


> If there is tape covering the buttons


 
didn't mean physically covered, meant there were plenty  there.


----------



## mercman (25 Mar 2008)

Grand so. But is the system working ? The Management fee is enough to cover the extinguishers, but as you mention there doesn't appear to be enough in place. It really is time for you to start asking questions. Whilst another poster has mentioned checking with 'Fire Services', do you really need to at this stage. Ask the outfit you are paying to monitor these matters


----------



## Stupid Boy (26 Mar 2008)

the level of fire safety is dictated by the original fire certs issued at the time of construction... however as you say, the development is 25 years old so therefore legislation would have changed in this time... 

Do you know if the system has been upgraded since the inception... standard procedure is to replace / upgrade at least once in a 15 year period... 

in addition to this, there has been recent legislation brought in to upgrade the level of extinguishers required... not sure of the exact IS: number but a quick call to any fire equipment contractor should be able to tell you what is required... further to this the extinguishers are maintained annually with the legislation dictating that they must be tested at least once per annum

would definately call your agent on this as a development of this age may not have had said upgrade and therefore a cost incurred to you as an owner via a levy if the sinking fund hasnt been adequately provided for.


----------



## mercman (26 Mar 2008)

I am most surprised that the Block Insurers have not picked up on this either.


----------



## Stupid Boy (26 Mar 2008)

mercman said:


> I am most surprised that the Block Insurers have not picked up on this either.


 
Absolutely... any agent worth their salt would be having annual reports carried out by the insurance company so this would lead me to believe in a development this age that they have the majority of issues in order (if not... trouble ahead) but again a quick phone to your agent will rectify all as they will have records of all the insurance reports with the recommendations etc..

An insurance company would not insure a block with a faulty / poor quality fire system nor would they insure a block with inadequate extinguisher provision!


----------



## rmelly (28 Mar 2008)

sorted now. I don't want to give the explanation, but it was a bit insane...


----------

